# FreeBSD 8 on vmware (30 sec sleep while booting at acpi0...)



## marv (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi,

I installed FreeBSD 8 in VMWARE and everything works just fine but the boot process.

The boot process is delayed for about 30 seconds or maybe even longer after the kernel output "acpi0: <INTEL 440BX> on motherboard". After 30+ seconds the boot process is continued with the messages


```
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545 MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
```
When I try to boot with ACPI disabled the root fs cannot be mounted because the ide controllers ata0 and ata1 failed to receive an irq (kernel message: Unable to allocate irq).

Does anyone know a workaround to avoid this delay?


----------

